# Are Biostar Motherboards good?



## PROJECT (Sep 25, 2003)

Anybody here ever used or no anything about Biostar motherboards?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Depends on your definition of 'good'... from what I've heard, they're not the absolute best at stuff like overclocking, but they're usually fine boards, perfectly capable of normal computer usage.


----------



## PROJECT (Sep 25, 2003)

Exactly what I am looking for, just for surfing and email. Thanks


----------

